# Time to upgrade from the hardtail, which bike is for me?



## mtingle22 (Sep 6, 2021)

This discussion probably happens more frequently than any other, but I'm sure the answer is always different depending on the location of the rider and style of riding, etc.

I started riding an NS Bikes Eccentric Alu Evo hardtail in March of this year. It's got 27.5+ wheels, 4 piston TRP Slate brakes, and GX Drive Train. It's got a 120mm RockShox fork that I bottom out fairly often with my style of riding. This fork wasn't made for this bike or the type of riding I'm doing with it. The frame is also a size M and I'm 6' tall, so I put a 60mm riser on it to make it fit, sort of.

I live in the St.Louis, MO area, and while most of the area around me is flat, I drive a bit to get to more steeper, technical terrain when I ride. I haven't had any issues going off of the biggest drops in the area, or over 20+ft gap jumps, but it feels like my bike is at the limit of what it can do. I'm not big on pedaling XC, so I'm not going out to pedal 20 mile days on flat ground, but I will pedal to the top of descents as that's needed in my area, so that's quite a bit of what I do. There's one shuttle park within an hour and a half, and they race BME there. I'd like to try that and ride there more often with something more capable. I very much enjoy going fast down technical terrain as well as riding flow track and sending big jumps and drops, and this is the majority of the riding I'm doing. I'm 27 and like to act stupid and do stupid things on the bike. If there's something on the trail, I'm going for it. However, I do want to test the waters in the near future and try an enduro race or two, to determine if it's something I'd like to really get into.

I need a bike that will handle all of this, but I still want it to be able to climb, and play on regular trails. Pop and flick, not plow. Based on this, I believe I'm looking more at the long-travel trail bikes, or 'All-Mountain' bikes, and not necessarily an enduro bike. Maybe I'm wrong here?

Also, the 27.5 vs 29 debate is one that I'm having. I ride the 27.5+ tires currently which are basically 29's, right? I really don't want to lose the playfulness and jumping ability of 27.5's if moving to 29's will have that effect. Although, the 29's may be better for if I do get into enduro racing. A few of these models come in both 27.5 and 29.

Here's a few models that I've been come across that I think might be suited for me. My price range is in the 2.5-4k range. If I really wanted I'd spend a little more...

Transition Patrol - Mullet setup has been what I've been leaning towards, although this is the only one I've found in my price range and it's a tank. 34 lbs.
Ibis Ripmo AF - Heard good things about this bike, but the brakes that come on it are G2 R.
Trek Slash 8 - Didn't this win best trail bike? Is it capable of big jumps and entry enduro racing?
Trek Remedy 8 - Saw this at the bike shop, beautiful looking bike, can it enduro? What's it better at vs the slash?
Norco Sight A3 - Supposedly not as fun as other bikes, planted.
Specialized Stumpjumper Evo Alloy - Available to test ride
Commencal Meta TR - One of my top choices.
YT Jeffsy - One of my top choices.
Giant Trance X 2 - Maybe too heavy? I jumped my friends Trance X 3 29 XL and it felt heavy and way too big for me.
Canyon Spectral - One of my top choices.
Giant Reign - Maybe too much bike?


----------



## palmasi (Sep 26, 2013)

mtingle22 said:


> This discussion probably happens more frequently than any other, but I'm sure the answer is always different depending on the location of the rider and style of riding, etc.
> 
> I started riding an NS Bikes Eccentric Alu Evo hardtail in March of this year. It's got 27.5+ wheels, 4 piston TRP Slate brakes, and GX Drive Train. It's got a 120mm RockShox fork that I bottom out fairly often with my style of riding. This fork wasn't made for this bike or the type of riding I'm doing with it. The frame is also a size M and I'm 6' tall, so I put a 60mm riser on it to make it fit, sort of.
> 
> ...


how about an Intense 951 Trail for$3..7k?
32 lbs, 150 travel front, 140 rear, fox 36, carbon frame. SRAM nx eagle. I’ve been hammering on mine for a few hundred miles and it’s held up great. I’m 190 lbs too.
The 951 XC is 120mm travel, 28lbs and available at Costco now for 3,250. It’s a smoking deal.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

That’s a messy list. Mullet?

“Can it enduro?”
Do you know what enduro means? An enduro bike is designed to brbcapable of uphill use (not ideal) but rides well downhill (optimal). Think burly trail bike and you’re good.

You’re riding a hardtail that is too small, you ride in MO, so a bike that works for flow and purpose built jump lines is probably gonna be the most fun.

Tire size doesn’t matter as much in your situation because the advantage of big wheels is bridging broken terrain which you don’t have in MO.

If you want a fun bike that can handle jumping, stick to 27.5, something like the Patriot (not mulleted) would be fine. 130-140mm rear travel.

Does weight matter? Not for you and your use, a solid bike that won’t break your bank and that won’t break with use is a good choice. 

This won’t be your last bike.


----------



## mtingle22 (Sep 6, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> That’s a messy list. Mullet?
> 
> “Can it enduro?”
> Do you know what enduro means? An enduro bike is designed to brbcapable of uphill use (not ideal) but rides well downhill (optimal). Think burly trail bike and you’re good.
> ...


Haha, I definitely know what Enduro means! I just didn't know what category of bike the Remedy fits within, or whether an Enduro bike will really fit the style of riding I mentioned I'm riding and am interested in within the near future. I feel like I need something with more travel for places like Shepherd MTB park, which is shuttled, as that's what I'm really interested in. But, I do find myself at the flow and purpose built jump lines having the most fun, so I want something that will do both and just ride regular trail without being a tank. Which is where I came to the conclusion of, maybe not a trail bike, maybe not an Enduro bike, maybe I get an 'All-Mountain'?

I appreciate the take on 27.5 vs 29 tires, I feel like I'll have much more fun on the 27.5. I had a concern with weight just after riding my friends trance x, it felt like it wasn't really easy to bunny hop, etc. You're right though, I need something that wont break the bank, or break with the big hits I want to throw at it. 

I was thinking mullet would be the best of both worlds which is why the patrol was high on my list. 27.5 for playfulness and the 29 for downhill and more racing oriented if I want to do that. 

The 140-160 range of travel frames is what I was thinking, maybe the 160 end being more sluggish and not as playful on the trail?

Thanks again!


----------



## mtingle22 (Sep 6, 2021)

palmasi said:


> how about an Intense 951 Trail for$3..7k?
> 32 lbs, 150 travel front, 140 rear, fox 36, carbon frame. SRAM nx eagle. I’ve been hammering on mine for a few hundred miles and it’s held up great. I’m 190 lbs too.
> The 951 XC is 120mm travel, 28lbs and available at Costco now for 3,250. It’s a smoking deal.


Those definitely seem like great deals! I can't find much on these bikes online, most videos on YouTube are from the brand. I've just not really heard much of Intense! Is it a bike capable taking big hits and jumps? I'd be more interested in the trail than the XC for sure just because of the amount of travel on the XC not being enough. Carbon fiber for cheap though and good components!

I plan on taking this bike out to places like Windrock and Bentonville, and going big!


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

There's a whole subforum here just for this question: What Bike to Buy


----------



## mtingle22 (Sep 6, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> There's a whole subforum here just for this question: What Bike to Buy


Would you recommend making a new post there and removing this one, or can this be moved? Thanks!


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

mtingle22 said:


> Would you recommend making a new post there and removing this one, or can this be moved? Thanks!


Just start a new post there and add the link to it at the bottom of this post.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mtingle22 said:


> Haha, I definitely know what Enduro means! I just didn't know what category of bike the Remedy fits within, or whether an Enduro bike will really fit the style of riding I mentioned I'm riding and am interested in within the near future. I feel like I need something with more travel for places like Shepherd MTB park, which is shuttled, as that's what I'm really interested in. But, I do find myself at the flow and purpose built jump lines having the most fun, so I want something that will do both and just ride regular trail without being a tank. Which is where I came to the conclusion of, maybe not a trail bike, maybe not an Enduro bike, maybe I get an 'All-Mountain'?
> 
> I appreciate the take on 27.5 vs 29 tires, I feel like I'll have much more fun on the 27.5. I had a concern with weight just after riding my friends trance x, it felt like it wasn't really easy to bunny hop, etc. You're right though, I need something that wont break the bank, or break with the big hits I want to throw at it.
> 
> ...


You can run mullet on any bike as long as you have a 29" fork and 29" front wheel, the best bike for something like that is a bike with either an adjustable rear suspension (flip chip) or a bike with a choice of high/low lower headset cup. I'm partial to the Guerilla Gravity bikes because you have a huge range of adjustability and adaptability by swapping suspension, chain stays, and headset cups/position.

Find a used Shred Dogg, run a 29er fork like a Mezzer, then swap cups and use the adjustable travel on the fork to manage geometry. I have a Shred that I've run as a 29er (awesome pedal clearance), mullett, and 27.5 (current guise). If you go this direction, make sure you get the carbon frame; the aluminum frame is not as adjustable and they are no longer being produced.


----------

